# Turkey Time!!!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Go get em!!!!
OHIO FALL TURKEY HUNTING SEASON UNDERWAY



COLUMBUS, OH -- Hunters harvested 726 wild turkeys during the first five days of Ohios ninth annual fall wild turkey gun-hunting season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. The season opened on October 9 and will run through October 24. 

Last year, hunters killed a total of 812 birds in the same time period.

Hunters should take advantage of the exceptional fall weather to pursue a wild turkey, said Dave Swanson, a state wildlife biologist. Reproductive success improved this spring and hunters are likely to see a greater number of birds in the field than in the past three years when the abundance of turkeys was compromised by poorer-than-normal survival of poults. 

Wild turkeys can be hunted in 36 counties during the fall season. The archery-only portion of the fall turkey season, introduced in 2002, will begin October 25 and run through November 28.

Fall wild turkey hunting hours are a half hour before sunrise to sunset. The bag limit is one turkey of either sex per hunter, per season. A fall turkey permit is required in addition to a current Ohio hunting license. All turkeys killed must be taken to an official turkey checking station by 8 p.m. on the day of harvest.

The ODNR Division of Wildlife reminds hunters that the season will partially overlap the Special Area Muzzleloader Season (October 25-30) deer hunt on three state-owned areas: Wildcat Hollow, Salt Fork Wildlife Area, and Shawnee State Forest. Turkey hunting will not be allowed on these areas during the muzzleloading deer-hunting season.

More than 26,000 hunters pursued wild turkeys in Ohio last fall. Ohio's first fall wild turkey hunting season was in 1996.

EDITORS NOTE: THE FOLLOWING IS A LIST OF WILD TURKEYS CHECKED AND TAGGED THROUGH WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 13. THE NUMBER TAKEN DURING THE 2003 FALL TURKEY SEASON IS MARKED IN ( ). A FINAL TALLY WILL BE PROVIDED AT THE CLOSE OF THE SEASON.



Adams - 21 (12); Athens -17 (34); Ashland - 26 (22); Ashtabula - 38 (51); Belmont - 16 (13); Brown - 23 (21); Carroll - 28 (23); Clermont - 29 (28); Columbiana - 27 (16); Coshocton - 37 (31); Gallia - 28 (22); Geauga - 11 (22); Guernsey - 23 (37); Harrison - 21 (34); Highland - 9 (11); Hocking - 26 (21); Holmes - 15 (19); Jackson - 26 (37); Jefferson - 17 (18); Knox - 21 (26); Lawrence - 8 (8); Licking - 22 (32); Meigs - 21 (19); Monroe - 14 (21); Morgan - 11 (22); Muskingum - 17 (17); Noble - 27 (26); Perry -19 (24); Pike - 14 (9); Richland - 12 (18); Ross - 8 (16); Scioto - 11 (9); Trumbull - 24 (27); Tuscarawas - 22 (28); Vinton - 22 (24); and Washington - 15 (14). Preliminary Total - 726 (812).


----------

